# AAP "Sleep Problems in Children" handout



## HappyMomma2008 (Sep 17, 2008)

I received a concerning handout today at DD's 18 month well-baby visit that comes from the American Academy of Pediatrics entitled "Sleep Problems in Children" (copyright date 1994, updated 3/1999). I'm hoping that my pediatrician's office erroneously included this outdated handout which paints a dangerous picture of co-sleeping and encourages forms of cry it out. I want to call this to their (my ped's office) attention in a polite and prepared way, however I am having trouble getting my hands on an updated version of this handout or really any specific recommendations the AAP makes regarding sleep.

Any help in where to find the AAP's most current published recommendations (if they exist) would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm pretty sure their current recomendation is still against cosleeping and pro-CIO..


----------



## JMJ (Sep 6, 2008)

http://www.aap.org/sections/media/SleepProblems.htm

Is this a similar handout to the one you got? This one is dated 2006. It doesn't mention cosleeping or CIO. It implies that trying to comfort your child through night terrors is useless, but it doesn't tell you that doing so would hurt your baby.


----------



## linn7799 (Aug 25, 2009)

There are a bunch of links about sleep on this page:

http://www.aap.org/healthtopics/Sleep.cfm

including a link to this document under "What's the best way to get my child to go to sleep?" which includes some sleep-training stuff







:
http://www.aap.org/publiced/BR_Sleep.htm

Also a link to the ordering page for the booklet you mentioned (from the page above)
Sleep Problems in Children

Also on the AAP sleep links page, under the heading "General Resources", is an external website called Children and Sleep, which seems pro sleep training, anti AP.

Seems pretty clear to me what AAP's current stance is.







:

Linn


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

ew.


----------



## JMJ (Sep 6, 2008)

I think that Pediatricians are great for medical issues and should leave parenting issues alone.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

It's not that simple though. Sleep certainly affects health.


----------



## KRM (Sep 9, 2009)

have a 6-yr old boy who has a night terror almost every night. sometimes it lasts only 2 minutes, but at times we are up for almost an hour. i'm told and i've read that it is only a phase. "wait until he's about 7 or 8 and it will go away" can't wait anymore. so hard to watch my baby go through this, he doesn't get enough rest so he gets sick more often. ugh, at my wits end.

wondering if anyone out there has the same experience, what works for you?


----------

